# Christian Louboutin New Nail Collection - Hawaii Kawai



## Geek2 (Jan 26, 2016)

Christian Louboutin has a new Hawaii Kawai Spring 2016 nail collection out. Looks so pretty!

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/ss16-hawaii-kawai-i-limited-edition.html


----------

